# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I'm losing the ability to distinguish Real Life from LD's!

## bassaddict

Last night, I dreamt that I woke up, and I was getting ready for work. Everything was so real. I went into the kitchen, looked at the clock on the microwave and I was late, it was like 11.40am. I checked another clock and it was 9.40am. I walked round the house and each clock said a different time of the morning. I even did the RC by looking away and back at it but it said the same each time. My brother and sister were in the house and laughing and I thought they were playing tricks on me. I eventually deduced that it was 9.40am and got in my car to work.

Suddenly, after what seemed like 5 mins of driving, I suddenly find myself in a street with a friend I havent seen in a long time. Instantly I knew I was dreaming, but I thought that I had fallen asleep in my car on the way to work. I was worried that I may have crashed, but hoped that I had just pulled over for a little sleep! I explain that we need to go find my car in the dream and we set off walking. Then I realise I can fly instead of walk - which I love doing, and I flew down the streets, and I was willing myself to go faster and faster which was cool.

I said to my friend, lets fly higher, we'll get there quicker and can see where we are going easier. I said "You can fly high cant you" and he said Yep. So in unison, we lifted into the air by each others side and glided over the towns. I remember saying to him "I just love flying - its immense isnt it" and we did slow turns in the air together, both just utterly enjoying the experience.

We landed in someones back garden and there was this mad dog running around. I tried to climb over the fence but it started breaking, then thought "Duh why dont I just fly over it" but I couldnt get high enough and my mate had problems too. I explained that in my dreams, I have this prob every now and again and its sometimes because we're only allowed to fly a certain length of time (!?!). 

Any way, managed to get over it and we saw that we were in New South Wales!? LOL. I heard my other friend playing his guitar and there were 3 doors to choose from on a nearby wall. I said "Its time to go, and we shook hands" I opened the door and walked through and was in my other friends house. I said I cant stop I have to get to work! 

Then I woke up for real and was totally bewildered. I had already woken up that day as far as I was concerned and as I walked into the kitchen and looked at the clock again, I just had to do an RC! Totally weird LD for me. That was my 3rd LD in 3 nights.

Sorry to bore, but you know how exciting LD'ing is!!  ::D:

----------


## Wicked

Were the clocks in your house digital or analog? If the latter, that might explain why reality checks didn't work that well with them.

And you're not "boring" anyone - I absolutely love reading about other people's lucid dreams!!

----------


## bassaddict

They were all digital clocks. 2 nights ago I realised I was dreaming too and to test I used the "hold your nose" and carry on breathing technique. That worked a treat! 1st time I tried that one too, but I forgot about it last night  :Sad:

----------


## Seeker

Yep, sometimes the line between waking reality and lucid reality becomes extremely blurred or vanishes alltogether.  Kind of cool isn't it?  I wouldn't let it shake me too much, this happens to all of us from time to time.  I've had entire days where I am constantly reality checking because I think I am in an extremely vivid LD.

----------


## Aphius

That sounds like it would've been awesome! I wish that blurring would happen to me.  :smiley:

----------


## Vector

IF YOU EVER FEEL LIKE THAT< DO THE FOLLOWING

Hold your breath, cover your noise, close your mouth, take a deep breath, if you can breathe, then its a dream, if you cant, its real life, works really well!

----------


## Yume

If that happens again try to do through a wall. Don't run into though. Just try to put yourself through it. Like a door.

----------


## Dietz

i had kind the same kind of thing happen to me...
i was traveling with some friends - and near the end of the trip we were at a hotel waiting for hours for our room... exhausted, we all fell asleep in chairs in the lobby...  i had 3 or 4 false awakening dreams... 2 of them lucid.... and every one of the dreams started out with me waking up in that very same chair in the lobby... can't really explain it - except that i was extremly tired and i could still hear all the sounds of the lobby around me while sleeping....

well when i finally woke up for real, 2 of my friends were sitting across from me just staring at me...
i looked around... and had no idea if i was awake or dreaming again...
so i just stared at them for like 5 minutes... waiting for something to happen....
i wasn't gonna ask them if i was dreaming... so i stared at them... then i lightly slapped my face a few times.... looked around... and they started laughing.... i guess i was awake... lol

----------


## s0berbob

Thats hilarious dietz  ::cheers::  
when I was younger I would have false awakening, get up, take a shower, and *always* when I was halfway down the stairs, I would wake up and be 10 minutes late for school.

----------


## Cat

Sounds to me like a case of poor awareness... except where it usually affects your ability to recognize lucidity, in this case it is just the opposite!!!! A very curious case and one that we must investigate further :sherlock:

----------


## jarrhead

I never heard about LDing until the other night.

But when I was younger I would always fall back asleep right after I was woken up for school and my parents would be mad, but I thought I was getting ready!

The clock trick never works for me. I had a "Layer Zero" dream my first night, right after my Layer 1-3 that kept jumping around.  I checked the time, 3:16.  Checked it again, 3:16.....

Checked it later, 3:17.

----------


## nina

Wow...necropost from 5 years ago. Good job with that search function newbies lol.  :wink2:

----------


## Noogah

Whoa! I was about to reply too!

Five years old. Phew! Yesterday it would have been four.

----------

